# OTT or TTF ?



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Since just starting back at this great sport, about 3 months ago and finding this forum I've been trying to decide which method works for best accuracy. With a PFS, which is great fun, I have of course been using the OTT route. I would like to gain as much accuracy as possible with the others... let's say the Chalice or the Ocularis slim line I just received. Would it be possible to be relatively accurate with both methods? Maybe it will be interesting to switch back and forth. Maybe the answer has already been posted many times but I'm not certain where to find it. If anyone knows what section of the forum to look....


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Search function


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

thank you, putl421. Answers found...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

No single method works best for accuracy in a general sense. Everyone shoots differently. Some shoot TTF best, others shoot OTF best, still other shoot PFS best. It isn't about what is "the best" it is about what is most natural for you. Also remember the various grips (hammer, pinch, and thumb support) will also affect your accuracy in the same way as TTF, OTT, and PFS will.


----------

